# breeding tips



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

can anyone give me from begining to end of what i can do to increase my odds of breeding? i have had 4 rbp's for 1.5 years and i want to increase my odds. plz.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

id read around the breeding section and post in there . you will learn alot


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Breeding Forum

Harry


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

everything you need to know is right here on the breeding thread


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> can anyone give me from begining to end of what i can do to increase my odds of breeding? i have had 4 rbp's for 1.5 years and i want to increase my odds. plz.


Things that i think help:
1.A big tank.
2.Water quality.
3.Quality food.
4.Lots of airation.


----------

